
The united states is a profund tragedy of commons - ohgreatwtf
It is easy to conceive that we would responsibly organize to police fire corridors in forest regions, removing all dead and fallen debris by hand. We could plant trees, berries, herbs and flowers, to make the forest more meaningfully enjoyable.<p>And in some parts of the country, some of this does happen. Some lands are managed and the debris put into bio-fuel systems. But the same cannot be said of those poor souls who live around or near the 60% of land which is under control of the tyrant- lambasted in the media, ignored in the statehouse.<p>Every year now it seems, massive forest fires sweep through regions on the west coast, as quickly and as pleasantly as the winter rains. Efficiently and directly, from the western US coast alone, as much as 1&#x2F;26th of all human global carbon dioxide production enters the atmosphere*(0.68billion tons california alone, 26gt globally estimated production. GT= 1 billion tons) Every year, more carbon, more handwringing, and more sitting around deliberating over how to punish everyone else. Every year more fires. The fires spread. Billions of dollars in insurance money, federal expenditures, and new investments infuse the region subsequently. Everyone breathes deeply. This is normal. This is catharic. This is natural. This is the way of the forest. Everything will be ok. Because we can rebuild, and rebuilding is always healthy, we are healthy. Why, it&#x27;s practically japanese.<p>The private forest owner, whose livelyhood comes from his forests NOT burning, is blamed. The wealthy are blamed for suppressing socially oriented thought.
But let&#x27;s be honest. The private offices at the statehouses have a revolving door, and the private citizen is a tourist and an exhibition there, not an integral component of society.  It&#x27;s terribly sad, and there&#x27;s no political theme that can change this. Everyone, for election, rebrands as citizens first, and the moment they sit down, the lobbyist replaces them. We may as well elect the lobbyists.
======
giantg2
"The private forest owner, whose livelyhood comes from his forests NOT
burning, is blamed."

I'm curious about what you mean by this, especially about who's livelihood is
coming from their private forest.

------
2rsf
> It is easy to conceive that we would responsibly organize to police fire

No it isn't, when you think of the cost and needed resources you will be
overwhelmed. You can counter claim that the cost of the fires exceeds this,
but we are bad in preventing big future problems. Just see how the global
warming discussions goes.

------
mortivore
> The wealthy are blamed for suppressing socially oriented thought.

That's because they do.

